# Elongatus Growth Rate



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

how much per year elongatus grow?
mine is now about 7inch


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Probly about 1/3-1/2" of growth per year.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

thats a beauty and i agree with zanni here


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> thats a beauty and i agree with zanni here


thanks!








so few years till he get 10 inch,wooowwww.slowlyyyy

so i must be patient,my little elong will grow


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

What size tank is it in?

Unfortunately, its very unlikely that it will reach 10"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

One of by boys Jmax has had his elong for about 3 or 4 years and it has stopped growing at 7 and is kept in a 135 gallon with a wet/dry. So I wouldnt expect much out of your 7" fish he is about maxed out. You may get some growth just not much. Nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

nice elong! ive always wanted one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

At 7" you wont notice any more noticeable growth.


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> At 7" you wont notice any more noticeable growth.


this is also why i prefer to get my babies at penny size!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dr7leaf said:


> At 7" you wont notice any more noticeable growth.


this is also why i prefer to get my babies at penny size!








[/quote]

the best feeling is raising a p when theyr dime sized, its kinda like having a scaled kid


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> What size tank is it in?
> 
> Unfortunately, its very unlikely that it will reach 10"


tank is 265 liters


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> One of by boys Jmax has had his elong for about 3 or 4 years and it has stopped growing at 7 and is kept in a 135 gallon with a wet/dry. So I wouldnt expect much out of your 7" fish he is about maxed out. You may get some growth just not much. Nice looking fish by the way.


I guess mine is grown out then too.







AS says 10-12 inches. Guess that's in the wild.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mother nature is the best at growing fish.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bricklr said:


> One of by boys Jmax has had his elong for about 3 or 4 years and it has stopped growing at 7 and is kept in a 135 gallon with a wet/dry. So I wouldnt expect much out of your 7" fish he is about maxed out. You may get some growth just not much. Nice looking fish by the way.


I guess mine is grown out then too.







AS says 10-12 inches. Guess that's in the wild.
[/quote]
What's with the sad face thats a beautiful elong 10" or 7" still good looking


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive only seen one elong that said it was like 11" or something and it looked like a normal elong on roids. I think it was a vid. At that size it looked alot thicker and less slender, thin and elongated.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

fish is almost at its max growth, so things are going to slow right down for this fish.

Keep his water clean and you will get the most results.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As stated, that's a gorgeous elong you've got there.

Very healthy looking.


----------

